# Do It Yourself Trail Camera Mount



## oconnorsm (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are some instructions on how to create an awesome trail camera mount with common hardware store items for less than $1 a piece. Even shows how to modify the mount to make it work on a stake where you don't have a tree to screw in to, check it out...


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I like that idea, cheap and very handy. Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

WOW, great stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a great idea. 

I would use bolts on the very short side...cause I don't want the cam to stick out from the tree much (and be visible to humans).


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I like this idea. A couple of nylon washers on each side of the eye-bolt that screws into the camera would give you some flexibility to adjust the angle of the camera. Just tighten the bolt enough so that it doesn't move with the camera attached, but not so tight that you can't move it by hand. The washers will minimize the friction and hopefully you'll be able to adjust the angle with minimal difficulty.


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just built a few sets of these. Awesome idea!


----------



## Dwayne (May 23, 2003)

Great idea! I scrounged around in the garage today and built four of these. 

I wanted to use whatever items I had on hand so changed your design a little. For the screw I used some cabinet mounting screws. I like that they have a self-cutting tip to aid going into the tree. I cut the head off the screw and welded it to a 1/4-inch bolt. I had some eye bolts and some rubber washers so put two of them on each mount. I think it will show in the photos but if not the items on the bolt are: steel washer, rubber washer, steel washer, eye bolt, steel washer, rubber washer, steel washer, and then a self-locking nut (the ones with nylon or whatever in them). I just tighten the nut until I have enough tension to hold the camera in whatever position I want. The rubber washers provide plenty of friction so the camera position won't move. Lastly, I put a piece of rubber on the eye bolt so the wing-nut won't vibrate off the bolt while in my pack.

Thanks again!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Marked for pics


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Not to hijack but I made these from the hooks Walmart has. I welded 1/4" bolt to end after I cut bolt head off. Works great.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

marking this one


----------



## oconnorsm (Feb 17, 2009)

Video Instructions can be found here.

http://cambushcamo.com/pages/diy-trail-camera-mount


----------

